# Doctors in Almanzora Valley



## retiredandfree (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking Doctor in the Almazora valley area? Have recently moved to this area and have not been able to find one. Would appreciate someone's help. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

retiredandfree said:


> Can anyone recommend an English speaking Doctor in the Almazora valley area? Have recently moved to this area and have not been able to find one. Would appreciate someone's help. Thanks.


A couple of questions spring to mind first.

Are you registered with your local health centre? If not, then you will be charged!

If you aren't registered, then you will need to go private. The best thing then is to get the insurance and ask them where the nearest English speaking doctor is.


If you are registered, then you may be lucky and find that your assigned GP speaks a little English or that they have a translation service for you to use.


I am, of course, assuming that you have your residencia, padron etc. If you are a pensioner, then you will be entitled to reciprocal health care in Spain but you need to get it organised (if you haven't already).


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> A couple of questions spring to mind first.
> 
> Are you registered with your local health centre? If not, then you will be charged!
> 
> ...


 Completely agree, although I have never been fortunate enough to find a Social Security Dr that speaks and English. As you have said, if the OP has private insurance then they are more likely to be able to find one and I'm sure that their insurance company will assist them in this.

If you do not have – even privately – any English-speaking doctors close to you then consider using the GP services of your local private hospital. Most private hospitals have an onside translator but can attend your appointments at no extra cost. If there is an additional charge than most insurance companies are happy to meet this.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

There's one in Mojácar that is popular with the Brits around here but, as has been said by other posters, you will have to pay unless you have private health insurance that uses this clinic (I know Sanitas & ASSSA do)

The address is:
Centro Médico Playa de Mojácar,
Parque Comercial Mojácar, local 86

Tel:950475105




Doggy


----------

